# Just testing



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/Tractor/deckwheel.JPG>


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Nice and easy adjusters on the wheels.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Tisenberg, How do I host or make this image show up in my post?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You can download the imagine to your computer and use the browse function on the post to upload it to your post or you can link to it by clicking on the http:// button and fill in the correct info.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

You need to add an HTML type of code right in your text that you type as the message.

img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/Tractor/deckwheel.JPG>

(add a *<* in front of "img" to make it work. I had to remove it otherwise it would not show you the text and it would have shown the picture instead.)


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Basically three options available to you.

doing the "Img" thing will make the picture automatically show up, but you have to host it somewhere.

"attach"ing the image will add a link to the post and the image will be stored on TF.com

Or, just add the link as you did above


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks, I hit the "http://" button, but I wasnt smart enough to add the additional code.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Mow, you were on the right track. Hit "http://" button, then a box will pop up asking you to type to assign to the link. You can make one up or just type "click here". Click the Ok or button to continue in the pop up box and the next box that pops up is asking you to type in the URL or net address for the link you are trying to post. Have this page you wish to post the link to already up by opening another window on your computer to that page. It is as easy as going to the window with the web page open and moving the mouse arrow up to the internet address box. Right click on the address, then select copy from the gray box that pops up. Bring up the window the page containing the posting page from TF and move the mouse arrow to the empty space for the address of the pop up box asking for the internet address of the link and right click again. Then click on "paste". The address for the link will appear in the empty space of the grey box. Click on the OK/continue button and you are done. You finish up the rest and post it. You can post as many links as you want. Now................have I thoroughly confused you and made this "clear as mud"????? :clown: :smiles: :cowboy:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I see what your getting at Chief. Thanks. However, I was trying to get a hosted image to display in the message.

I made a mistake on my previous post where I said "I hit the http:// button.
I meant to say I hit the "IMG" and it allowed me to insert the image address between [IMG and /IMG] (leaving part of that code off for this particular post). I thought this was all I needed, but I had to modify it per tisenberg's instructions.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*Andy/Mods do you*

encourage the use of hosted images, or do you think it might be problematic for people with slow connections? 

Happy DSL user here.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I misunderstood you Mow, you wanted the picture to be displayed on screen without clicking on the link. Correct. I'm still learning at this myself.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

No problem, Chief. A little refresher course is good. Too bad we didn't have "cut, copy, and paste" when we were kids doing term papers!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Life would have been so much easier. I was hating life writing papers for my aeronautics degree. I did at least have an old Zenith Z-248 with a DOS word processing program.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

OMG Z-248's. I set a crud load of those up for the Navy. You probably used Word Perfect 4.2 or 5.1 or even... Wordstar *yuck*


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I bought my z-248 in April of 1987. I used it for about 13 years so I would say I got my moneys worth. I forgot what I used for the word processor but it did ok. Computers have come a long way since then.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I remember silly support calls I had on those things.

1) My floppy is stuck in the drive and I can't get it out.
Solution: The space betweent the top of the floppy drive and the case was open enough to confuse some people, they actually put the 5 1/4 floppy in the slot above the drive and the floppy ended up INSIDE the computer.

2) My computer won't work, the screen is just white.
Solution: You have the monitor on only. You need to turn the computer on.

Not the funniest, but I got calls once a week on those.

Oh, I had to replace a NIC in a TEMPEST Z248 system. A TEMPEST is a government secure rated computer. The case had 3 or four rows of screws running the length of the top of the computer. You had to take out about 30 or 40 screws just to get the cover off. Once you had that off, you had to remove some mesh shielding to actually see inside of them. That was when I got my first cordless screwdriver.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I remember the TEMPEST compliance hoops. I was also the Battalion COMSEC Officer and what a pain in the butt that was! STUII & STUIII phones....... was a mess! Most if it is junk now. At the time, all of this stuff was cutting edge. It is amazing how fast things change and they are changing even faster now.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Not Tempest related, but under that same contract, I had to set up a crud load of AT&T 3B2 600's in Crystal City. Not a bad machine, but a complete waste of time building that network and getting the NOS all setup. I don't think it was really ever used worth a damn. I think they had great plans and were trying to accomplish something, they were just using something that was available to solve a problem. I think the solution didn't meet the requirements though. Ahhh, such is life... life moves on.


----------

